# paired up angels.....



## mgamer20o0 (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Are them the same kind of angles?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Awww... congrats.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> same kind of angles?


yes these are both obtuse angles


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Oh cool. I am fixing to get about 3 black angles in a week if water parms check out. Got a question, I have a blue Gourami he is now an aggressive fish. Which is normal from what I read. I got him when I didn't know much about fish. But right now he is helping cycle my 55g tank. The question is will he attack my black angles or other fish I put in there. I am hoping he won't since it is sch a big tank. 
Thank you!


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Aug 27, 2007)

thanks.....


----------



## thegotoguy (Dec 16, 2008)

very nice get some pics up when you get fry


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

this was from february...


----------



## thegotoguy (Dec 16, 2008)

dude it is not that big of a deal...


----------

